# For DRI Points Owners Who Wish to Reserve More Than a Week



## bobpark56 (Aug 23, 2014)

If you are a DRI points owner who wishes to use the DRI web page to reserve a stay of more than a week, but not a multiple of 7 days, you must jump through a hoop.

Specifically: To avoid being overcharged (as it stands today...I am working on getting it changed) you must reserve your primary week and then make a separate reservation for your adjoining midweek days.

Example: If I seek a 12-night stay, starting on a Sunday, the web site will assign a rate higher than if I make 2 separate reservations...one for one week and the other for 5 nights.

I have reported this problem to two different DRI offices, but neither showed interest in addressing the issue. Nor would they promise to refer it to someone with authority to direct a fix.

Frustrating, but I can live with it. Now I must get our resort to allow us to stay in the same unit for the full period. I fail to see how this extra effort on the resort's part is efficient for DRI.

FWIW, I suggest you be careful if you reserve by phone. From what the folks I talked with said, they are likely to do the same thing to you.


----------



## fluke (Aug 25, 2014)

I never noticed that before.  Good Info.


----------



## gjw007 (Sep 12, 2014)

If you dont check in on a friday, saturday, and I beleive sunday, they charge you the daily point rate even if you reserve for 7 days.  It is 10 percent higher in point total than the weekly point chart


----------



## Donaldlee (Nov 15, 2014)

How do you get a point value chart. (new to points)


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Points values*

To see the points values of all DRI resorts, log into the DRI web page, click on "Member Information" at the lower left, and then select "Annual Global Reservations Directory."


----------



## dwojo (Nov 15, 2014)

At the bottom of the DRI members webpage is a link to forums for members that they moderate. Try post about that problem on their site and see if you get a better response.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 15, 2014)

Donaldlee said:


> How do you get a point value chart. (new to points)



To use the point system you must be enrolled in DRI Club system.


----------

